# Is 25 too old to train to be a vet???



## dutchess

Ok so i need a career change, i am currently head girl on a sj yard and have lots of experiance with farm animals and horses both qeneral handelling and health wise. 
Since leaving school i have studied A levels (not any science) and have a buisiness deg. and NVQ L3 in equine. I went travelling around the world and have done all the fun stuff but i really would like to train to become a vet now!! 
I will be 25 in January, do you think this is too old to start training? It is my dream, in some ways i am gutted i didnt take it seriously when i was younger but in other ways i have travelled and learnt lots and wouldnt change it............
So do i get a normal boring job or is it worth looking into? 
I would love to become a large animal vet 
What do u guys think?? xx


----------



## Guest

Without any science A-levels (especially chemistry and physics), you wouldn't stand a chance at applying for an undergraduate veterinary science course unless you took a pre-veterinary foundation year. However that would mean that you would be in your early 30's before you leave uni, as veterinary science courses with a foundation year tend to be six years long.


----------



## Taylorbaby

you can do a-levels in a year at a adult college near me, id go for it, your only be in your 30s, if you dont your regret it


----------



## Nicky10

You could a-levels at your local college biology, chemistry and maths preferably and you would need good gcses too. It will take a while but it's worth it


----------



## Valanita

Go for it, if you have no ties & can afford it with the studying.:thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW

30s is nothing, i changed careers twice now once in my 20s and once in my 30s and the financial rewards of being a vet plus the job satisfaction would be well worth it 

My 4 year old wants to be a vet  Best get the chemistry set out :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound

Chillinator said:


> Without any science A-levels (especially chemistry and physics), you wouldn't stand a chance at applying for an undergraduate veterinary science course unless you took a pre-veterinary foundation year. However that would mean that you would be in your early 30's before you leave uni, as veterinary science courses with a foundation year tend to be six years long.


Early 30s is nothing!

I fully intend in my late 30s to re-train as a teacher!

Go for it!!!!


----------



## dutchess

Hi all, thanks for your replies, I will be looking into it thoroughly and have spoken to the schools to see exactly what is needed. I am probably going to do the science before I start at uni and have secured a placement at my local vets to cover the small animal side of the work experience so I just need some sheep handing skills lol as I have worked with all other large animal except these. I'm very happy now I have made the decision and all your replies helped me to make it xx thank you all xx
Just need to get in now!!


----------



## Valanita

Fingers crossed for you, dutchess, good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Yeah.... Dutchess..... go for it....... Good Luck...... a lot of studying ahead... but it will be so worth it..... Pamx


----------

